# "Lightroom - Opening Catalog: IMG_8938.JPG.lrcat" comes up and Lightroom won't open



## hermindseye

When I try to open Lightroom 3.3 "Lightroom - Opening Catalog: IMG_8938.JPG.lrcat" comes up and Lightroom won't open - instead I get a "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 64-bit has stopped working."  I am on day 20 of a trial and up until today when I tried to create a catalog it was working perfectly - and then this. 

I tried to reinstall the program and that didn't work.  There is no .lock file on my drive.  

Any ideas?  I would love to purchase the program, but not if I can't open it.  I greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Welcome to the forums, hermindseye 

One cause for this problem I know of is when you try to create a new catalog in LR (by using File/New Catalog) and then point to an existing JPEG file instead of entering a folder name to accomodate the new catalog, which should not be possible (it's been reported as a bug to Adobe already). From then on, LR will refuse to start, issuing the error message you describe.

To get around the problem, I suggest you do the following:


Rename the file IMG_8938.JPG to IMG_8938.JPG.tmp
Start LR via the start menu, this will create a folder "IMG_8938.JPG" with a catalog "IMG_8938.JPG.lrcat" in it.
You don't want to use this newly created catalog though, as it's name is completely missleading. A catalog contains many, many images and it's name never should have any relation to a single image.
In LR, perform File/Open Recent and choose the catalog you were working on before using "IMG_8938.JPG" as a new catalog name
Then delete the just wrongly created _*folder *_"IMG_8938.JPG" with the empty catalog "IMG_8938.JPG.lrcat" and Previews folder in it
If you want to keep the image IMG_8938.JPG, rename IMG_8938.JPG.tmp back to IMG_8938.JPG, otherwise delete IMG_8938.JPG.tmp.

If my instructions were not clear enough, come back and ask.

Beat


----------



## hermindseye

Beat - thank you for your quick reply, and your instructions made perfect sense.  However, I tried what you suggested - at least step 1.  But then LR still wouldn't open and I received the same error.  I restarted the computer (after a shut down) and same thing happened.  I have copied the error details below. 

Also, I searched for the lrcat file, just to see where it was and there is no lrcat file on my computer.  Not quite sure why - but I figured that would be important. 

Again, my thanks for your help. 


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	lightroom.exe
  Application Version:	3.2.0.10
  Application Timestamp:	4c69066d
  Fault Module Name:	MSVCR100.dll
  Fault Module Version:	10.0.30319.1
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4ba220dc
  Exception Code:	40000015
  Exception Offset:	00000000000760d9
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	7ca5
  Additional Information 2:	7ca59d909df4ff9ce7becbdd4d760b48
  Additional Information 3:	90c5
  Additional Information 4:	90c5c85ab64c6cccd4aa1efa271c4368

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## hermindseye

Beat, my posts keep disappearing....I'm not sure why. 

Your instruction was very clear, however I only got as far as completing step one, as LR would still not open and I received the same error (which I have pasted below.)

Two other thinks I would like to mention: 

1 - I searched for an .lrcat file/folder and my computer is not finding anything with that extention or name. 
2 - As I had done a reinstall, I am now back to version 3.2 as I could not open the program to update again. 

I thought both were important to mention. 

Again, many thanks for your help. 

Karen


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	lightroom.exe
  Application Version:	3.2.0.10
  Application Timestamp:	4c69066d
  Fault Module Name:	MSVCR100.dll
  Fault Module Version:	10.0.30319.1
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4ba220dc
  Exception Code:	40000015
  Exception Offset:	00000000000760d9
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	7ca5
  Additional Information 2:	7ca59d909df4ff9ce7becbdd4d760b48
  Additional Information 3:	90c5
  Additional Information 4:	90c5c85ab64c6cccd4aa1efa271c4368


----------



## Jim Wilde

Hi Karen,

Try holding down the Alt key as you start Lightroom, and this should pop up a dialog box similar to the one attached here:




You should see your recent catalogs listed, if so try selecting the one nearest the top of the list which has a name like "Lightroom 3 Catalog.lrcat", then click on Open. Obviously you *don't *want to be clicking on the IMG_9839.JPG.lrcat one!

If the catalog that you select fails to open (if you can't find it on your system you may have inadvertently deleted it), then you can choose the "Create a New Catalog" button instead, though this means you are effectively 'starting over'.

N.B. If your normal method of starting Lightroom is to double-click on the Lightroom icon on your Desktop, this method of holding down the Alt key won't work. It WILL work fine if you have the Lightroom icon 'pinned' to the taskbar, alternatively use the Start menu, browse to find the Lightroom program and use the Alt key there.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Karen,

If you can't get Jim's solution to work (it doesn't in my test case, sorry Jim), you can also rename your LR Preferences file so LR starts with a new one on next start. You find the the preferences file at:

"C:\Users\_[user]_\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs".
Rename the file to something like "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old", start LR and choose another catalog to open as Jim described.

Note that you'll have to check your preferences in LR again after doing this, as they will be reset by LR.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde

b_gossweiler said:


> it doesn't in my test case, sorry Jim



Really, Beat? How strange! In fact I've just done a bit more testing and found that it also works that way holding down the Ctrl key instead of the Alt key, AND the Ctrl key method also works when double-clicking the LR icon on the desktop.

It's consistent on both my Win7 systems (one 32 bit, the other 64 bit).


----------



## b_gossweiler

Jim,

Yes, I can get the open catalog dialog by pressing Alt or Ctrl on my Win7 system, only by pressing Ctrl on WinXP, under normal circumstances.

BUT, if I reproduce the underlying problem of Karens failure (creating a new catalog and pointing to a JPEG file instead of entering a folder name), the open catalog dialog would still not appear and LR will fail right away.

Have you tried reproducing the underlying problem yourself?

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde

Ah, sorry...misunderstood!

No I hadn't tried to reproduce the underlying problem....I'll have a go and report back.


----------



## b_gossweiler

It's a nasty one ....

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde

Interesting. Tried to create a new catalog, pointing at a jpg in a folder within Pictures. LR says file exists, do I want to replace it. OK that, and that's when LR hangs up and I can't get it start any way I try....basically it's trying to create a FOLDER with that same name as the jpeg into which it will then create the jpg.lrcat catalog. But for some reason, even though I OK'd the overwrite of the original jpeg, it didn't do it. So it was basically hanging up trying to create that folder.

To get a round the problem I simply dragged the folder containing the jpeg onto the desktop, i.e. out from under the Pictures folder, then started LR again and this time it worked fine....on examination I see that it has recreated the original folder that I moved, then created a sub-folder with the name of the original jpeg, then created the jpg.lrcat file within, then opens OK.

So to get around the problem, am not sure why your original instructions didn't work. Perhaps rather than renaming the original file, suggest trying to MOVE it OUT of the folder that it's in then try starting LR again.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Well, renaming worked for me, but I think deleting the preferences is even easier.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde

Yep, your rename method worked for me also, so don't know why it didn't work for Karen.

Agree trashing the preferences file is even easier to fix the problem.


----------



## hermindseye

You are both wonderful and I thank you for your help.  Here is what happened: 

Jim, I attempted your solution and it didn't work - still got hung up on the same catalog.  
Beat, I attempted your solution and I got into a window asking me to open or create a new catalog. I attempted both and got an error (I'm sorry I didn't copy it down verbatim) stating that a preview folder was already being used.  

So, although I didn't know if it would work - I attempted to change the destination folder.  I changed it to go to Desktop so it was away from ALL picture folders to try to eliminate confusion and it opened and brought me back to the very initial setup where I will need to import pictures again.  Now maybe I did the wrong thing by doing that.  Interestingly, it still had the "Lightroom 3 Preview Catalogs" from the January 30th installation and I'm assuming that because they were old and not recreated when I uninstalled and reinstalled Lightroom, it was still looking there. This was the first catalog I was trying to create as I am very new to LR, and hadn't yet rated, tagged, or otherwise marked any of my pictures. 

Additionally, I was able to update LR to the current 3.3 version again. 

I'm sorry if I made the issue worse as opposed to better...but it does open. 

Now, to try to "fix" this and create a new clean installation and have the folder where it should be, should I do anything or leave it as is?  My brain tells me to delete the old "preview catalogs" folder possibly, and anything else from the January 30th install, and do a fresh un/reinstall of the program and a fresh update.  Or - in the alternative - do you think it will be fine the way I have it?   I'm a bit of an organization freak and like to have all old files removed if I'm not using them, if possible.  

Once again, I can't thank you enough for all your help.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Karan,

Would you mind me logging into your computer from here and have a look at your directories? This will be a lot easier than going back and forth with screen shots, and I'll explain everything I would be doing to your system.

Beat


----------



## hermindseye

Sure Beat, how do we do that?


----------



## b_gossweiler

I'll send you a private Message with a download link, where you can download a little program to your desktop and start it. Then, you'll have to reply to my private message, telling me yur ID and the password I can use.

Beat


----------



## hermindseye

Sounds good.


----------



## hermindseye

Would like to publicly say that Beat was WONDERFUL in helping me with this issue.  Patient, detailed, and explained every little thing he was doing as he went.  THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH.  You are obviously a great asset to this forum.


----------



## b_gossweiler

You're most welcome, Karen, enjoy LR and don't hesitate to come back here for information.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde

hermindseye said:


> Would like to publicly say that Beat was WONDERFUL in helping me with this issue.  Patient, detailed, and explained every little thing he was doing as he went.  THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH.  You are obviously a great asset to this forum.



We all agree with you, Karen!


----------



## b_gossweiler

One more note to Karen:

You saw me moving the picture folders into the "Photos" top-level folder on your D:\ drive before importing them, using explorer. Please don't do those kind of things AFTER you've imported images from a folder into LR, as LR will loose track of the folder if you do so. There are ways to correct this, but best is to avoid it. Whenever moving folders/images that are in the LR catalog, its best do do so from within LR.

Thank you for the trust you put into myself by allowing remote access to your system.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Three cheers for Beat - and Jim too.

I've only just skimmed this thread quickly, but am I right in understanding this was caused by trying to name a catalog with an existing JPEG file name?  Is so, that sounds like a nasty bug report.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Victoria Bampton said:


> ... but am I right in understanding this was caused by trying to name a catalog with an existing JPEG file name?  Is so, that sounds like a nasty bug report.



Victoria,

Acutally, it happens if you point to any (non-catalog) file in the "New Catalog ..." dialog instead of entering a folder name.

I am pretty sure somebody has reported this before, but I just filed a bug report against it again to make sure it's heard.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Well done Beat, that's definitely one that needs attention.


----------



## hermindseye

When I try to open Lightroom 3.3 "Lightroom - Opening Catalog: IMG_8938.JPG.lrcat" comes up and Lightroom won't open - instead I get a "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 64-bit has stopped working."  I am on day 20 of a trial and up until today when I tried to create a catalog it was working perfectly - and then this. 

I tried to reinstall the program and that didn't work.  There is no .lock file on my drive.  

Any ideas?  I would love to purchase the program, but not if I can't open it.  I greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## KaeKae

Hello I'm Kaeleigh and I'm having the same problem and I don't exactly know how to fix it. I need help. I would deeply appreciate it thank you!


----------



## b_gossweiler

Welcome to the forums, KaeKae 

Have you tried the following solution proposed:


Rename the file xxxxx.JPG to xxxxx.JPG.tmp (the file named in the message when opening the catalog)
Start LR via the start menu, this will create a folder "xxxxx.JPG" with a catalog "xxxxx.JPG.lrcat" in it.
You don't want to use this newly created catalog though, as it's name is  completely missleading. A catalog contains many, many images and it's  name never should have any relation to a single image.
In LR, perform File/Open Recent and choose the catalog you were working on before using "xxxxx.JPG" as a new catalog name
Then delete the just wrongly created _*folder *_"xxxxx.JPG" with the empty catalog "xxxxx.JPG.lrcat" and Previews folder in it
If you want to keep the image xxxxx.JPG, renamexxxxx.JPG.tmp back to xxxxx.JPG, otherwise delete xxxxx.JPG.tmp.

Alternatively, you can rename your LR preferences file, which resides here for Win7:
"_C:\Users\[youruser]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs_"

Rename it to something like "_Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old_" and restart LR. This should solve the problem also.

Beat


----------



## KaeKae

Beat thanks for replying,
I've tried everything you said and nothing work i mean i could've done it wrong but i haven't even used it ever i just downloaded it and this is what happens. so what should i do no?

KaeKae.


----------



## b_gossweiler

KaeKae,

What's the exact message(s) you're getting?

Beat


----------



## landy08

*When opening Lightroom error DSC_3126.jpg.lrcat pops up?*

I am new to LR and I am using this as a temporary trial.After I downloaded presets it seems to have stopped working for me.
Can anyone help me out? I wanted to take advantage of this trial.Thank you in advance 
-Landy


----------



## b_gossweiler

Welcome to the forums, Landy 

What exactly is happening, when you say "stopped working for me"? Any messages, crashes, strange behaviour?

Beat


----------



## landy08

Hello!Thank you for the quick response.
When I try launching LR a black bar pops up on my main screen and reads that error, as stated above and LR will not open for me anymore:/


----------



## landy08

The message in the black box says,         Lightroom-Opening CatalogSC_3126.jpg.lrcat


----------



## b_gossweiler

Landy,

If you are on WinXP, as your profile says, look for the file
"_C:\Documents and Settings\[username]\Application Data\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs_" in explorer and rename it to something like "_Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old_". Then start LR, this will build a new preferences file and should solve your problem.

Beat


----------



## landy08

I tried looking for the file from above,but I can't find it. Where do I look?When I click on the _Start_ menu, I don't know where i am going from there. Thank you again


-Landy


----------



## b_gossweiler

Do you have time to go thru this in a dialog here right now?

If yes, are you on WinXP?


----------



## landy08

Yes I do and yes I am working on my WIN XP


----------



## b_gossweiler

OK.

Right click onto the start button, choose "Explorer". An explorer window will open, where you will see a tree to the left, showing "Documents and Settings", including a folder with your user name, including a folder called "Application Data".

Get back to me when you see this.


----------



## landy08

ok I see it


----------



## b_gossweiler

Within the folder "Application Data", you'll see a folder "Adobe", within that a folder "Lightroom", within that a folder "Preferences". Click that one in the tree view.


----------



## landy08

ALl I see under the Adobe folder is a folder named _"Soundbooth Scores"_


----------



## landy08

All I see under the Adobe folder is "Soundbooth Scores"


----------



## b_gossweiler

What language is your WinXP in?


----------



## landy08

English


----------



## b_gossweiler

Can you post a screen shot of the explorer window looking something like this:


----------



## landy08

I have no idea how to do thatsorry


----------



## b_gossweiler

Would you mind me logging into your system from here to assist?


----------



## landy08

I actually figured it out but I just dont know how to apply the image here as you did.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Use "Insert Image", the third buttom from the right in the buttom list above the post window.


----------



## landy08

Okay how can you log into my system?


----------



## hermindseye

When I try to open Lightroom 3.3 "Lightroom - Opening Catalog: IMG_8938.JPG.lrcat" comes up and Lightroom won't open - instead I get a "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 64-bit has stopped working."  I am on day 20 of a trial and up until today when I tried to create a catalog it was working perfectly - and then this. 

I tried to reinstall the program and that didn't work.  There is no .lock file on my drive.  

Any ideas?  I would love to purchase the program, but not if I can't open it.  I greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## b_gossweiler

I'll send you a private message.


----------



## b_gossweiler

PM sent.


----------



## Oscar Thomas

Hello, i have the same problem and don't know ehat to do to solve it. I'm using Windows 7-64 and couldn't find that folder you show up there. Please PM me at [email protected]

Regards

Oscar Thomas


----------



## b_gossweiler

Oscar,

Since you're on Win7, you can find the LR Preferences Folder at the following location:
C:\Users\[_username_]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs

Rename to file to something like "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old" and restart LR. No need for a PM 

Beat


----------



## KaeKae

hello beat, sorry i have been super busy but i tried doing everything you said what should i do next i dont have any of the folders mentioned. and i really need this program.

thanks KaeKae


----------



## b_gossweiler

Hi Kaeleigh,

What exactly are you experiencing? What are the messages you get?

Beat


----------



## KaeKae

Beat,
I get the same msg as everyone else and it says Lightroom-Opening CatalogSC_3126.jpg.lrcat. i've tried re downloading it and it still doesn't work. I wish it would i really wanna try it out.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Kaeleigh, can you confirm that you have tried to delete the Lightroom Preferences file? 

If you haven't tried that, then with Lightroom closed down use Windows Explorer to find the Preferences folder in the location c:\users\*yourusername*\appdata\roaming\adobe\lightroom. Within that Lightroom folder will be a sub-folder called Preferences....just simply delete it (it will automatically be recreated when LR next starts)....then try to start Lightroom again.

NB....if you cannot see the 'appdata' folder under your user folder, you need to change your Explorer settings to check the option to "Show hidden files, folders and drives".


----------



## keotik

i had a similar problem like this 2 days ago. i open a catalog picture and LR crash on me after that i was not able to open the program again. so what i did was look for the picture i was trying to open and simply delete it. after that i was able to open and use LR, oh and don't forget to take out your picture off the trash, you should rename the picture just in case.


----------



## b_gossweiler

keotik said:


> i had a similar problem like this 2 days ago. i open a catalog picture and LR crash on me after that i was not able to open the program again. so what i did was look for the picture i was trying to open and simply delete it. after that i was able to open and use LR, oh and don't forget to take out your picture off the trash, you should rename the picture just in case.


 Welcome to the forums, Keotik, and thanks for the feedback 

Now you also want to make sure you switch back to your prior catalog (Open Recent), as the empty catalog that opens after deleting the offending image still is named xxxxx.jpeg.lrcat, which does not make sense and is confusing.

Beat


----------



## froylan

i have lightroom3 n all of the sudden stoped working IT SAYS lightroom- opening catalog : ds04141.jpg. lrcat , i unistall n reinstaled again but that didnt work i dont care about the catalog since i dont have much pictures there i just got the program, im just learning how to use it can anyboby tell me what can i do to be able to use lightroom 3 please


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Don't panic!! Welcome - read the rest of the thread and you will find the solution.


----------



## froylan

wow u guys r supperduppersmart tahk you save the day


----------



## b_gossweiler

Welcome to the forums, froylan 

This is a known problem that happens when you try to create a new catalog from within LR, then pointing to an existing file (i.e. ds04141.jpg) in the name field, instead of entering a folder name for the new catalog.

To get out of the problem, you can rename the LR preferences file as follows:


On your Win7 system, while LR is closed, click on the start button and - under "Search Programs and Files", enter the following:
 %appdata%\Adobe\Lightroom
Then press Enter
You now see a folder called "Preferences", within which you see a file called "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs"
Rename the file "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs" to "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old"
Start  LR and choose to create a new catalog, entering a location and name of  the catalog (like Lightroom 3 Catalog) in the name field
Beat


----------



## Kiwigeoff

b_gossweiler said:


> Welcome to the forums, froylan
> 
> This is a known problem that happens when you try to create a new catalog from within LR, then pointing to an existing file (i.e. ds04141.jpg) in the name field, instead of entering a folder name for the new catalog.
> 
> To get out of the problem, you can rename the LR preferences file as follows:
> 
> On your Win7 system, while LR is closed, click on the start button and - under "Search Programs and Files", enter the following:
> %appdata%\Adobe\Lightroom
> Then press Enter
> You now see a folder called "Preferences", within which you see a file called "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs"
> Rename the file "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs" to "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old"
> Start  LR and choose to create a new catalog, entering a location and name of  the catalog (like Lightroom 3 Catalog) in the name field
> Beat


Does it actually create a catalog with the odd name Beat or just lock up??


----------



## b_gossweiler

Kiwigeoff said:


> Does it actually create a catalog with the odd name Beat or just lock up??



At first, LR does not create anything:


It closes the currently opened catalog (as usual)
then tries to open the file name refered to in the name field of the "Create New Catalog" dialog  (i.e. ds04141.jpg) as a directory
Since the file (i.e. ds04141.jpg) still exists and is not a directory, it fails with the error we know
If you delete the file mentioned in the banner (without the .lrcat, i.e. ds04141.jpg) and restart LR


It creates a directory with that name (i.e. ds04141.jpg)
creates a catalog within this directory  (i.e. ...\ds04141.jpg\ds04141.jpg.lrcat)
opens the catalog created
So you end up with a catalog with a weird name, but it works.

An easier way for recovery than deleting the file refered to and subsequently creating a new catalog with a weird name is to delete the preferences file, hence loosing the reference to the filename (catalog name) causing the trouble.

You can test this easily by refering to an existing file while creating a new catalog, you can take any filetype (i.e. .txt) of an exsting file.

Beat


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Thanks Beat, I really didn't want to try out the options as I was sure the experience was there already!!! Was just checking whether a deletion of prefs was all that was necessary or f a cat file may need to go as well. That you have answered clearly, thanks.:hail:


----------



## ShiNn

Hi Beat,

I have the same problem as other users. However, I tried your method of changing the preferences file from "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs" to "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old" and I tried to open my LR from my desktop icon. It can't even open! I am in need of desperate help! My LR version is 3.3. Thanks.

Amos


----------



## Hal P Anderson

Amos,

The name of the current catalogue is kept in the preference file that you renamed. You'll have to find your main catalogue manually and double-click on it. It will be named <something>.lrcat in  the Users/[user name]/My Pictures/Lightroom folder by default. If you created it somewhere different, open it from there.

Hal


----------



## roblo007

Breat, I have been reading your responses to Karen's issues, since I have the exact same issue and would appreciate if you would offer the same help to me.  I recently installed LR and have not been able to try it since it got hung up immediately after launching on the first photo I wanted to work with.  Ive tried everything suggested above with no success.

Robert


----------



## b_gossweiler

Welcome to the forums, Robert 

Just a few questions to make sure I understand you right (this thread has gone for so long ...):

Are you getting a message "Opening Catalog xxxx.yyy.lrcat" before the startup of LR crashes (where xxxx.yyy can be any file-name like abcd.JPEG or xyz.CR2, ...)
What Operating System are you working on (your profile only sais "Windows")
What LR Version do you use?
What exact steps have you tried so far?
Beat


----------



## roblo007

Beat, Thanks for yourt prompt reply and offer to help.  I again tried to follow some of your earlier suggestions and managed to get the lightroom to work.  The suggestion that finally worked was;

"To get out of the problem, you can rename the LR preferences file as follows:

On your Win7 system, while LR is closed, click on the start button and - under "Search Programs and Files", enter the following:
 %appdata%\Adobe\Lightroom
Then press Enter
You now see a folder called "Preferences", within which you see a file called "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs"
Rename the file "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs" to "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old"
Start  LR and choose to create a new catalog, entering a location and name of  the catalog (like Lightroom 3 Catalog) in the name field."
I have now been able to work with LR thanks to your help.  Look forward to reading some of your posts and learning from you.

Robert


----------



## b_gossweiler

Glad to hear you're up and running, Robert 

Please note that the root cause for your problem was that you mostlikely tried to create a new catalog (File -> New Catalog) and then pointed to an existing picture file instead of entering a new FOLDER name in the Name: field.

File->New Catalog is an option to create a new CATALOG (a new "Database" to import images into), and not to just import images into your current catalog. Creating new catalogs is not what you mostlikely will be using right away when starting with LR, as it is generally believed to be best practice to work with one catalog, unless there are good reasons not to do so.

I suggest you do some reading of our StarterKit on LR, which will help you to avoid some of the most commonly made mistakes when learning LR.

And now, enjoy!

Beat


----------



## badacs

Dear Sir,,i am newbie at this,,i do use lightroom a friend let me use his, but suddenly it cannot open,,it stopped working,,i used a portable version before it worked fine till i tried the 3.5,,the all went haywire,,Lost all my pictures and now i tired of retrying this all the time,,,i just started into this and would like to learn more,,i too am a newbie in photography,,

help me please,.,

my [email protected]


Thank You


Badacs


----------



## b_gossweiler

Welcome to the forums, Badacs 

a) Do you see a message like "Opening Catalog: xxxx.JPG.lrcat" (where xxxx.JPG can be any combination of name and extension) showing right before LR stops starting?

b) Usually, LR does not just "loose" images, most the time they can be found again after sorting out what went wrong. Maybe we can assist you in recovering what you're missing also.

Beat


----------



## hermindseye

When I try to open Lightroom 3.3 "Lightroom - Opening Catalog: IMG_8938.JPG.lrcat" comes up and Lightroom won't open - instead I get a "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 64-bit has stopped working."  I am on day 20 of a trial and up until today when I tried to create a catalog it was working perfectly - and then this. 

I tried to reinstall the program and that didn't work.  There is no .lock file on my drive.  

Any ideas?  I would love to purchase the program, but not if I can't open it.  I greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## badacs

*problem solved*

,,Thank you Everyone,,Thank You Sir,,Mr Beat,,i had the old version installed again,,works ok,,as before,,not as good as the  3.5 but better safe than sorry again,,all recovered using recuva software,,all my photos back nad backed up,,mayhave to fromat my pc,,or  i think i'll save up to buy a dual core ,,with 4gb ram or more,,witha good grafics card,,next year heheh,,cant do it this year..just got my dad a FZ150 lumix,,pretty good camera,,Leica lens mighty sharp!!..

will look for other nicks and naks which i still am fumbling in  Lr,,and get back again,,

Thank You Everyone,,Thank You  Admin  Thank You All

Badacs


----------



## mukkus

Hi ,
I do face the same issue. I use XP as OS. 
None of the above methods are working for me :(
The catalog folder doesn't popup either with ALT or CTRL key :(
Search also has not resulted in finding the lrcat :(

Any suggestions please


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi mukkus, welcome to the forum!

The alternative is to delete your preferences file.  You can find instructions on that here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file


----------

